# #NEWS: Dubai International Capital Buys Tussauds Waxworks Museum



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

Hope DubaiLand can complete with some of these:

*Kingda Ka, the tallest, fastest roller coaster on Earth*
456 feet, 128mph launch speed!
0 - 128mph in 3.5 seconds
3,118 feet - 1,400 people per hour - 50.6 seconds ride duration








Media Player Video Here 

*Millennium Force*
The worlds first giga-coaster...built in 2000 by Intamin. Featuring a 310 ft. first hill with an 80 degree angle and speeds of 93 mph, this coaster is an experience like no other, especially from the front seat.









*Superman - Ride of Steel*









Although Dubai now own this one in Heide Park!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm scared!


btw, get me on them!!!!


----------



## pakboy (Apr 22, 2004)

thrope park is my favorite theme park


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

lol, my dads uk flat is less than 5 mins from thorpe park!
*strangly most uae sheiks have palaces in this area too!


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

i think ive been in that superman ride before.. can u post where these coasters are located...


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

*CRAZY I TELL YOU , CRAZY*



Dubai_Steve said:


> Hope DubaiLand can complete with some of these:
> 
> *Kingda Ka, the tallest, fastest <a style='text-decoration: none; border-bottom: 3px double;' href="http://www.serverlogic3.com/lm/rtl3.asp?si=5&k=roller%20coaster" onmouseover="window.status='<a style='text-decoration: none; border-bottom: 3px double;' href="http://www.serverlogic3.com/lm/rtl3.asp?si=5&k=roller%20coaster" onmouseover="window.status='roller coaster'; return true;" onmouseout="window.status=''; return true;">roller coaster</a>'; return true;" onmouseout="window.status=''; return true;">roller coaster</a> on Earth*
> 456 feet, 128mph launch speed!
> ...


i dont think i've ever heard of such a think, this is WOW :eek2: :sly:  :nocrook: :weird: :skull: :applause: :crazy: :uh: mg: hno: :bow: epper: :hammer: :wtf: :badnews: uke:


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

I've just been to Thorpe Park which is owned by Tussauds with friends and it's cool (10 loop rollercoaster, the detonator, nemesis, etc.). I need scarier rides, the ones posted look pretty cool. I've done blackpool but still Alton Towers needs to be done sometime (The Oblivion).


----------

